# Chen Zi Qiang



## oaktree (Dec 17, 2011)

Alot of talk has been of Chen Bing and some of videos of him doing Tui shou. Lately I have been watching videos of Chen Zi Qiang and his Tui shou and San shou clips.
 is just in my opinion amazing. I think Chen Zi Qiang's tui shou and San shou is the prime example of showing people that Taijiquan is not just some form art
but can be a hard, fast nit and gritty martial art that makes people say "that's Taiji?!" My teacher says he thinks Chen Zi Qiang has only come to the USA once but I am sure we will see more of him. One of the things I enjoy about Chen Zi Qiang is his eyes. When I see him I always see determination and the idea of "Steel wrapped in cotton" 

http://www.china-taichi-guide.com/Taichi-Schools/Chen-Xiao-Xing.php#AboutChenZiQiang








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyK4b3LLIx0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DEGLU5WEvM&feature=related 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRUTrTmv4Dg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBKb-yHW1wc&feature=related


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2011)

I like it

Damn I like I like Chen style


----------



## mograph (Dec 18, 2011)

I like the way he teaches.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2012)

Here is his Paochui


----------

